# Suggestions for first time fish?



## MiniNinja6 (Jun 15, 2013)

So I have decided to get a small fish tank for my desk, from browsing around I have decided to get the baby biOrb 4-Gallon Moonlight Aquarium. I would like to know what fish I should get to go in this tank (I would like more than one) and some decor (plants, coral, etc) to go with those fish.

:fish10:


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

With such a small tank you are limited. A beta would be the more obvious choice but you said you wanted more than one. Maybe a couple male guppys could give you variety. Endlers are really small and colorful. Cardinal or neon tetras but the problem is they do better in schools and 4 is quite small.


----------



## Irish Rose (Jun 9, 2013)

The size has you very limited. There are not many fish that would do well in that small of a tank. I would recommend a male Betta. You will only be able to put 1 in there but they are very personable fish. My Betta would greet me every morning when I got to work. It was so nice to look up from my work and see him watching me. My other fish only check on me at feeding time. The Betta actually enjoy interacting with people. I will warn you though, they are so beautiful, that you may find yourself daydreaming when you should be working. My boss refers to those times as my mini-vacations.


----------



## MiniNinja6 (Jun 15, 2013)

OK, could I do a beta fish and some other aquatic animal. Someone who reviewed this tank said they have a beta and some sort of frog? And what type of beta should I get


----------



## MiniNinja6 (Jun 15, 2013)

Also, could I get live plants/coral to put in the tank, or would it be too small?


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I am guessing they are talking about a dwarf african frog. I am not sure, but my guess is it might be too small for him as well, but somebody else might be able to chime in there. You wouldn't be able to do live coral because you are going with a freshwater tank. I am not sure what kind of lights come with the tank, but you would need specific lighting if you wanted to have live plants in the tank and not have them die.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

You might be able to house a betta and some ghost shrimp or some red cherry shrimp. But the betta might eat them. I just love my two ghost shrimp they're antics keep me entertained.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Mystery snail might be another choice as well.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mysteries are too dirty IMO. If you do the betta you can only do one. Maybe a nerite snail would work. You can always get a pair or reverse trio of Betta Albimarginata or Betta Channoides. They are very personable as well and stay about an inch and a quarter, total length. The tank absolutely must be completely covered though. Live plants are a plus for them as they like to feel secure.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Live plants a couple of scarlett badis or celestial pearl danios and shrimp (there are numerous color varieties)


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ with CPD.Also known as galaxy rasboras they are small and if you can see them VERY COLORFUL.They would easily be no threat to red cherry shrimp and make "your small world" look full and complete.Live plants would be the final touch so look into the simplest plant light available.


----------



## MiniNinja6 (Jun 15, 2013)

I've been doing some research, and it seems like bettas are pretty hard to take care of, is this true? I don't want to have to spend to much attention on this tank. What is the lowest maintenance fish for a 4-gallon tank? Also, is there a way to use this for saltwater, or do I need a special tank? I'm a little confused, so sorry if I'm not making ,such sense...


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

All fish tanks regardless need upkeep, bettas are as simple as it gets give them heat filtration food and change water weekly and they will entertain you endlessly. If its saltwater you want I know this link is helpful http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/what-you-might-need-start-your-41978.html


----------



## MiniNinja6 (Jun 15, 2013)

OK, so I've figured out what I want, but I'm not sure if it will work. Could I fit a betta, African dwarf frog and 5 or 6 neon tetra? How many gallons would I need to do this


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor

Use this site to see what the stocking of your tank would be. Betta's really should be the only fish in this small of a tank, as others are active and will stress the betta out.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Frogs are never a good choice with bettas. You would have to net one or the other to allow food to get to the frogs.


----------



## MiniNinja6 (Jun 15, 2013)

So Would I be able to put in a few tetras? The calculator is confusing me...

Or what about Ghost Shrimp? I want more than just one betta.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

You could not put in a few tetras. I find the calculator confusing as well, so you aren't alone But in all seriousness, just a betta, just some inverts, or just some frogs. I have a betta, six black neon tetras, and two snails in a 10 gallon. I would, under no circumstance short of emergency, put all of them in a four-gallon, let alone add a frog. So, a betta and a snail would work well. For plants, why does nobody ever mention mossballs! Really, little to no maintenance, doesn't grow fast, cool with little sunlight, super tough, awesome looking, what's not to love!


----------



## MiniNinja6 (Jun 15, 2013)

OK, so just a beta, and maybe a snail. Would it be something like a zebra snail? I think I am going to get the marine style 5 tank instead, of is a five gallon if that changes anything.

What plants should I get (low light, doesn't grow uncontrollably) besides a moss ball? From looking online I would think the java fern and Blyxa Japonica. I,m not sure how many plants I would need for a five gallon....


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

A betta and your choice of snail. Probably not a zebra snail, which is the common name for a nerite, which needs to eat algae, and lots of it. A mystery snail would probably be your best bet, as they stay fairly small, are inexpensive, are surprisingly adorable, and super easy to care for.


----------

